# Best Time to move to Sydney for Job search



## melvin

Hi everyone !!

I'm planning to move to Sydney from Dubai.

I would like to know if I should move in October or Jan next year to search a job.


----------



## MoveToSydney

Hi Melvin,

It's a bit risky on October as usually the forecast isn't good towards the end of the year. You can try to start looking for a job around January next year.

Do you know roughly which websites you can use to look for jobs here in Australia?

Cheers

Cosy


----------



## ammiy

Hi,

Even I am planning to move to Sydney from Dubai in October. Any idea how is the IT job market.

Ammiy


----------



## melvin

Hey Cosy !! Thanks for the advise and I will be moving to Sydney by Jan end. I have been monitoring the job market for IT and looks good. I have registered on many sites and will start looking more in detail now an hopefully get something before I reach  .


----------

